# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Hyrel 3D Printer Forum >  Hyrel Equipment Setup Videos

## Davo

Setting up our Refrigerated Syringe Dispenser (RSD-30) for sub-ambient liquids, gels, pastes, biologicals:

----------


## Davo

Setting up our Dynamic Mixing Head (DMH-2) for active blending of liquids and gels:

----------


## Davo

Setting up our Clench Valve assembly for instant start and stop of flow of liquids, gels, pastes, and bilolgicals:

----------


## Davo

Installing a Second Yoke (five more tool positions) on a Hyrel Hydra 16A:

----------


## Davo

Installing a CO2 laser on a Hyrel Hydra 16A:

----------


## Davo

Installing the three-phase spindle tool on a Hyrel Hydra 16A:

----------


## Davo

Installing a 4th and 5th axis assembly on a Hyrel Hydra 16A:

----------


## Jasink

Thank you very much, this is exactly what I was looking for.

----------


## Davo

Setting up the Pick-and-Place on a Hydra 21:

----------


## Davo

Integrating MATLAB with Repetrel software:

----------

